# Unifi 6 package



## none (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello,

I found the port of Unifi version 6 on the freshports.org site, but when I try a search for the package I just see unifi5 answers. Tried on more than one machine, all of then are amd64.

I now have a machine updating ports to look for it.

Is it not there and the site is wrong?

Thanks,

none


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks working here

```
pkg fetch unifi6
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.1MB/s    00:01
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 28924 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
The following packages will be fetched:


New packages to be FETCHED:
        unifi6: 6.0.45 (108 MiB: 100.00% of the 108 MiB to download)


Number of packages to be fetched: 1


The process will require 108 MiB more space.
108 MiB to be downloaded.


Proceed with fetching packages? [y/N]: y
Fetching unifi6-6.0.45.txz: 100%  108 MiB  11.3MB/s    00:10
uname -a
FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p8 #0: Tue Feb 23 09:04:22 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## none (Mar 13, 2021)

Here I am not that lucky 


```
root@hyperbsd:/usr/ports/net-mgmt # pkg fetch unifi6

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

FreeBSD repository is up to date.

All repositories are up to date.

pkg: No packages matching 'unifi6' have been found in the repositories

root@hyperbsd:/usr/ports/net-mgmt # pkg update

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

FreeBSD repository is up to date.

All repositories are up to date.

root@hyperbsd:/usr/ports/net-mgmt # pkg fetch unifi6

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...

FreeBSD repository is up to date.

All repositories are up to date.

pkg: No packages matching 'unifi6' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## none (Mar 13, 2021)

Yet when I force the update:


```
root@hyperbsd:/usr/ports/net-mgmt # pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   2.2MB/s    00:03   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 30178 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
root@hyperbsd:/usr/ports/net-mgmt # pkg fetch unifi6
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages matching 'unifi6' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 13, 2021)

You may try another mirror listed at pkg.freebsd.org

For example this works for me http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/unifi6-6.0.45.txz but quarterly on the same server does not. Be aware, that this is the latest repository, not default quarterly. I also have latest set on server where I tried pkg fetch, so this may be the reason for different outcomes - it is possible that this port was not yet available when last quarterly set was built.

And finally, from my location pkg.freebsd.org resolves to 139.178.72.201 if it may be useful for your experiments.


----------



## fyfe (Mar 13, 2021)

You're using the quarterly branch (2021Q1), net-mgmt/unifi6 is only available on the latest branch. If you want to switch to the latest branch you need to create a new repo config in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf


```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## none (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi guys,

thanks for the information regarding this package. The installation I did in two steps for now, I used packages for most of it and ports to the unifi6 software. It is working fine.

Thanks again 

none


----------



## msplsh (Mar 13, 2021)

Is Unifi 6 any good?  I know people were wary about it.


----------



## none (Mar 14, 2021)

msplsh said:


> Is Unifi 6 any good? I know people were wary about it.



Hi, I am a very light user, but it is working fine so far. Version 6.0.45. Glad I chose the v6.

none


----------

